# Owl Drug Co offering on eBay - is it worth it?



## bne74honda (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,

 I've been pursuing this Owl but am concerned about how high it's gone. Any thoughts on if its worth, acknowledging that worth is often a very personal thing?

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180627181611&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_500wt_949


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 26, 2011)

That's a lot of dough.. worth it? I have no idea.. not worth it to me anyway..


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 26, 2011)

Cyberdigger,

 that's the thing, ain't it? What it's worth to the individual. Thanks for your input. I have only one tiny clear Owl so far and am trying to build a little collection so........... I guess we'll see.

 B


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 26, 2011)

Did you get it?


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 26, 2011)

No. Went as high as 120 and stopped bidding. Good thing too, it sold at over $300!


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks like 157 to me...
 TODC bottles will always be collectible, even though they are fairly plentiful these days.  There are some more scarce and rare issues, but only know of a few by sight.  This is about ballpark for this bottle, maybe even a bit high.  Just depends on the embossing which people who specialize in the different types look for, will depend on how much it will sell for.


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 26, 2011)

Poison,

 you're right....I was watching another square version that sold for $306. So I saved some cash for other things. No problem. Thanks all.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 26, 2011)

If you were watching that cobalt square one, that's a salt bottle, and they command a good price any day.  We are still after one to add to our Owl Drug collection.


----------

